
The Rise of DOS: How Microsoft Got the IBM PC OS Contract (2011) - bemmu
https://forwardthinking.pcmag.com/software/286148-the-rise-of-dos-how-microsoft-got-the-ibm-pc-os-contract
======
valarauca1
Every discussion of Microsoft and the IBM PC Contract seems to gleam over the
fact that Bill Gate’s mom was on the Board of Directors of United Way with
then IBM CEO John Opel.

Did this affect the final outcome? Idk, but it can help you get your foot in
the door.

It is easy to see Microsoft as a scrappy software company trying to edge it
out, and executing well.

But the founders were lucky from birth.

